# Sticky  Washington Wizards Fans Roll Call



## Premier

1. Location.
2. How did you become a Wizards fan?
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan?
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)?
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)?
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


----------



## Will637

*Re: Wizards Fans Role Call*

1. Location: Rockville, MD

2. How did you become a Wizards fan? Moved here in 1999, really started getting into basketball that year.

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? This would be my 8th year.

4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)? Gilbert Arenas and Caron Butler

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? Juwan Howard, Tyronn Lue, Rip Hamilton and MJ.

6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: Go Wiz.

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? I knew about it for a while, it's just I wanted to talk more about the Wizards, and realgm limited new accounts to free emails, so here I am, lol.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Wizards Fans Role Call*

1. Location: Churchville, MD
2. How did you become a Wizards fan: Lived in Washington area and watched a Wizards game while MJ was on the team. Been hooked ever sense.
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan: 4-5 years.
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s): Gilbert Arenas, Caron Butler, Andray Blatche
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s): Juan Dixon, Jerry Stackhouse, Ben Wallace, Wes Unseld
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: I've been an avid NBA fan for very long, but the Wizards were the first team that I loved.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: My cousin posted here and showed it to me one day. I'd never posted on a sports forum and once I started posting I was hooked.


----------



## washingtonwizards00

*Re: Wizards Fans Role Call*

1. Chambersburg, PA
2. how did I become a Wiz fan- my dad is a huge Wizards fan and he used to take me to games when I was real little
3. how long- since I was born so about 16 years
4. favorite current Wizards- Michael Ruffin, Agent 0
5. favorite former Wizards- Rip Hamilton, Ben Wallace, Gheorge Muresan
6. -----
7. how did I find basketball boards?- friends at school


----------



## One on One

*Re: Wizards Fans Role Call*



Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Wizards fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Wizards fan?
> 4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)?
> 5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Northern VA
2. Lived here
3. Started watching every game since MJ in 2001, bandwagon fan of some teams before that (1998)
4. Hibachi!
5. Hughes


----------



## Big Mike

1. Location. Lexington Park, MD

2. How did you become a Wizards fan? Home Team

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? Around 10 years.

4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)? Gilbert Arenas/Caron Butler tied.

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? Cris Webber

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Google search


----------



## Ruff Draft

1. Brighton,. Michigan
2. When I was young I thought Wizards were cool 
3. A long time
4. Caron Butler
5. Rip Hamilton


----------



## adarsh1

1. Maryland
2. Hometeam
3. 10 years
4. Gilbert Arenas
5. Kwame
6. i'm a beast
7. by word dof mouth


----------



## SLU NH

1. Saint Louis, MO
2. I was boycotting the Nets because they traded for Vince Carter who I do not like, and I saw the Wizards on TV.
3.1-2 years
4. Caron Butler
5. Larry Hughes
7. SLU (saint Louis university basketball)


----------



## byrondarnell66

1. Waldorf, MD
2. Since Jeff, Moses Malone and Bernard King days. Hometeam
3. Too long
4. Arenas, Butler, Blatche, Haywood, Mason Jr.
5. Unseld, Chenier, Jeff/Moses Malone, Bernard King.

11. Most hated player(s)? Kwame Brown/Lorenzo Williams/Jerry ****house.


----------



## NY1

1. Location. MD
2. How did you become a Wizards fan? Home town team
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? 2002
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)? Caron Butler
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? Chris Webber


----------



## emilow

1. Location - Greenbelt, MD
2. How did you become a Wizards fan - MJ , then Arenas , its also home team
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan - 10 years
4. Favorie current Wizards Player - Agent0 , Butler, Jamison, Young
5. Favorite former Wizards Player - Unseld,Moses Malone, MG
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add - Yes , next year we are ready to Rule 
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net - Google


----------



## Basel

Hopefully we can get some more Wizards fans here soon.


----------



## f22egl

More would come if the Wizards were winning.


----------



## Basel

I don't know - even last year when they were contending for the playoffs, it was pretty dead around here which is unfortunate because I've seen a ton of other Wizards fans at other boards - I just can't figure out a way to get them over here and I'm not into spamming other boards.


----------



## DANNY

1. Location. So Cal
2. How did you become a Wizards fan? When MJ made that terrible mistake by putting on a wizard uniform.
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? 2 years.
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)? Agent Zero
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? MJ
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I was a bandwagon wizard fan for 2 years. aka ex-wizard fan. two painful years of my life rooting for MJ.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Through the internet.


----------



## Dre

1. Location: DC
2. How did you become a Wizards fan: Pretty much by being born in the urrea...
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan: Forever
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s): Andray Blatche and Caron Butler
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s): Chris Webber, Roger Mason
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add : Naw
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: nbadraft.net of all places.


----------



## G-man-sc

1. Location: Denmark, Europe
2. How did you become a Wizards fan: was amused by Gilberts play and work ethic
3. How long have you been a Wizards fan: since 2005
4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s): Gilbert when he's playing else it's butler
5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s): Roger Mason
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add : wizards sucks for letting mason walk and it's though being a wiz fan nowadays.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: linked from a danish site


----------



## Bob Schlobb

1. Location. - Old Town

2. How did you become a Wizards fan? - I didn't become a Wiz fan; I became a Bullets fan.

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? Since 1975, when I attended my first game in Landover.

4. Favorite current Wizards Player(s)? Caron Butler

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? Wes


----------



## Nessa97

1. Location. - Little America

2. How did you become a Wizards fan? - By watching the games with my dad.

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan? I was born a Wizards fan. 

4. Favorite current Wizards Player(s)? John Wall

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)? Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Wiz

1. Location: Orlando, FL

2. How did you become a Wizards fan?: Grew up in Maryland in a Wizards family, became an NBA fan and the rest is history.

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan?: My entire existence.

4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)?: My boy Bradley Beal!

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)?: I was a big Antawn Jamison fan at one point.


----------



## Baller4eva

1. Location: Maryland

2. How did you become a Wizards fan?: At the age of 7 my dad took me to see my first Wizards game. I was hooked after that.

3. How long have you been a Wizards fan?: It has been 9 years now.

4. Favorie current Wizards Player(s)?: The Great Wall John Wall

5. Favorite former Wizards Player(s)?: Caron Butler


----------



## BalllikeMike

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------

